# Pink spot on GR's nose!



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi, the pigmentation of the nose colour can change from pink to black and even vice versa, so if the nose does not look hurt, it's probably fine. It could have been a healed up spot too. If Ozzie is in a lot of sun, you should probably put sunscreen on the nose to protect it from sunburn. 

From Depigmentation or Pigmentation Problems :

_2) A transient form of the above condition may exist or it may be something else, but some dogs do lose some pigment and then recover the normal coloring of their nose over time. __3) Labradors, Golden retrievers, Bernese Mountain dogs and Siberian huskies may have seasonal variation in the color of the nasal planum, usually lighter in the winter and darker in the summer. The cause of this is not known, either. Some vets refer to this as "snow nose"._ "


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And I don't know for sure, but don't the change from black to pink often happen during the winter time? I don't remember for sure, but it seems I've read that at some point....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Vierka said:


> _...may have seasonal variation in the color of the nasal planum, usually lighter in the winter and darker in the summer._ "


Geez.....I guess I should've finished reading your post before answering myself...

But at least I remembered it right...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

If it is just one round spot, then more then likely it is an injury. If it is an injury, it will turn black again when it heals. Either way, nothing to worry about. Some goldens have more pigmentation then others.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

Our Nugget had the pink pigmentation on his nose for a spell. I don't know if this helped or not but we switched from using a plastic feeding bowl to a steel one and his nose turned back to black and never went pink again. He was probably a little over a year old when this happened.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Lucy's nose has always been black, but one day a few weeks ago, It was suddenly changed to a bronze color and has been that way ever since. I thought that was kinda weird.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

We call it snow nose, lighter in winter dark again in summer very commmon


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

Buzz has some on his nose and I was wondering about them. Although his do look a little like scars


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

If its texture is uneven, it's probably a slight abrasion, as Vern said, and will turn black again. Bentley's done that a couple of times when he rams his nose into some brambly bush.


----------

